# My 10 Gallon!



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's some pics of my tank 








And my mickey mouse platies








Here is the male


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice looking tank, hard to tell but are the plants real?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

No they are fake


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i like how its nice and simple


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks very much


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

karazy said:


> i like how its nice and simple


I agree. Sometimes simplicity makes a tank look very nice and clean!

I personally don't care for the blue gravel, but that's just me. I happen to be a natural-looking-tank kind of person. :razz:


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

what are the dimensions? looks a different shape to other 10gs i see

-olie


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I am a natural-looking-tank kind of person too but,It looks good.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Well i did want a natural looking tank but at the time i couldn't get no white gravel and bogwood...ill check the dimensions but its almost square, its actually 9.7 gallons.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

You can see the male and female platies, well they have been in there for about 5 days. They seem to have settled down and they both get on, when will they start breeding?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

At the moment my 10g has 2 platies, 2 kuhli loaches that are small and can hardly be seen and 2 oto's...do you think i could add something else and what could i add?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Add more kuhlis and otos. They do better in groups.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Could i add a one or two dwarf puffers?


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

no you cant add dwarf puffer, they need species specific tanks and different water condition to most fish. 

i would suggest perhaps a centre piece fish such as a dwarf gourami. 

as long as the water quality is ok you can expect some platy fry fairly soon

-olie


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks How is the water condition different seing as its a tropical puffer?


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

My tanks like yours except longer and shorter


----------

